# The best part about cooking comps...



## ecto1 (May 30, 2012)

is sometime you just get a package out of nowhere....








I am gonna need a new spice closet.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Nice...lots to play with! I'd need a new house.


----------



## ecto1 (May 30, 2012)

He contacted me and wanted me to try his sauce I already use his rub on ribs but this package just blew me away.


----------



## scarbelly (May 31, 2012)

WOW that is just awesome - congrats


----------



## bruno994 (May 31, 2012)

Nice score Ector!  I've seen the ads on another forum.  Good stuff huh?


----------



## jrod62 (May 31, 2012)

I got room in my spice closet,
you can just send them my way :biggrin:


----------



## ecto1 (May 31, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Nice score Ector!  I've seen the ads on another forum.  Good stuff huh?


I like it his sauces are a little runny IMHO but the seasonings are real good lots of people use it in comps.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 31, 2012)

Nice score Ecto!


----------

